# new jetter



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

smells like money


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

playme1979 said:


> smells like money


 
A LOT OF MONEY:yes::yes:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

congrats on your new jetter


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Now I have to figure out the antifreeze system , when you cycle it through there is a way to pull it back into the antifreeze tank . I have a lot of reading to do .


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

congrats on the new jet. let me know what you think as far as cleaning ability. I have used us jetter but they are to much for me. I like the way spartan has left that billboard on yours to wrap.

Keep us posted


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Best thing to do is to blow out the jett with air and just use anti freeze directly into the pump as you crank it. I made a small tank that one end gets hooked to my pump and on the other size of the pump i take off the hose and replace the hose that goes into the tank. I let that run for a min. All green, all good.

I have a air compressor and the anti freeze tank with the jet at all times during the winter months.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

i want one!!!


----------



## mountain (Jan 31, 2012)

i have a 1978 trailer mounted Myers Ram jet MHV2-3T. which i'm tring to replace, and am having problems sorcing one. does anyone know where i can get one
thanks


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

mountain said:


> i have a 1978 trailer mounted Myers Ram jet MHV2-3T. which i'm tring to replace, and am having problems sorcing one. does anyone know where i can get one
> thanks


 
What are you looking for??


----------



## mountain (Jan 31, 2012)

I would like to get the same Myers Ramjet, its is only just starting to let me down now after 33 years of hard work in the Arctic


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

mountain said:


> I would like to get the same Myers Ramjet, its is only just starting to let me down now after 33 years of hard work in the Arctic


 
What is giving you problems? Pump ? Motor? Frame?

Being in the Artic, Cold weather is very hard on equipment.


----------

